# Movie Thread



## oldognewtrick (Sep 5, 2015)

Watched a good movie lately and you'd like to share or critique a resent movie?

Watched "The Drop" on HBO last night with James Gandolfini, I liked it. Was a huge Sopranos fan, same kinda genre.

Watched "No Country or Old Men" after my son in laws hounded me for a year and was really disappointed...Oh well.

What say ye?


----------



## bud16415 (Sep 5, 2015)

Right now we have been watching all 5 seasons of Breaking Bad. i bought the first season and got hooked so i bought the other 4 we are starting the last season tonight. I also was a big fan of Soprano's and James G. We watched his last movie kind of a love story. Enough Said I think it was called. Sad to think he's gone.

PS Great idea for a thread & my new favorite movie everyone on this forum has to see is "Worlds fastest Indian"


----------



## havasu (Sep 6, 2015)

World's Fastest Indian is a great movie.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Sep 7, 2015)

I liked: The Judge


----------



## havasu (Sep 7, 2015)

I watched Top Gun again last night. Yeah, it's old, but still a good flick.


----------



## frodo (Sep 7, 2015)

havasu said:


> I watched Top Gun again last night. Yeah, it's old, but still a good flick.




thats a good movie

I like Sling blade
  and
Cool hand luke


----------



## oldognewtrick (Sep 7, 2015)

Tombstone for the win.


----------



## havasu (Sep 7, 2015)

Johnny Ringo (from Tombstone) was studying for a cop movie and rode with me for 3 nights on patrol. Riding along with Michael Biehn was lots of fun until I took him home to meet my family, and my daughter was sad because she thought Val Kilmer was riding with me. He gave her an pic autograph saying he was sorry he was not Val. 

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GGNdnlCbfMs[/ame]


----------



## inspectorD (Sep 10, 2015)

http://www.tcm.com/mediaroom/video/340533/Survivors-The-Movie-Clip-With-My-Pants-On.html


----------



## havasu (Sep 10, 2015)

Watching that clip makes me want to see that entire movie now.


----------



## Sparky617 (Sep 10, 2015)

We just watched "Tracks" on Netflix.  Interesting story about a woman who crosses the Australian desert alone with her dog and some camels she trained from feral camels.  It was along the same lines as "Wild" about a woman who hiked the Pacific Crest Trail alone with no prior backpacking experience.


----------



## nealtw (Sep 10, 2015)

The Best Exotic Marigold Hotel
Anything with Judi Dench is good.


----------

